# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Все, что «должна» женщина, глазами мужчин

## Irina

* Все, что «должна» женщина, глазами мужчин*

1. Женщина должна перестать быть самкой и стать ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ.

2. Она должна перестать бороться со мной, так как это бесполезно: я всё равно сильнее. Но если она победит, я стану подкаблучником, что хуже для нас обоих.

3. Женщина должна научиться слушать меня, а не делать вид, что слушает. Причём, надо СЛЫШАТЬ, а не просто слушать. Лучше всего слушать слова и пытаться понять их смысл и то, что стоит за ними, а не тупо реагировать на мой тон и интонацию.

 4. Женщина не должна обвинять меня ни в чём. Это уничтожает мой ДУХ, и я чувствую себя отвергнутым и нелюбимым.

 5. Женщина должна заботиться обо мне. Если она не стирает, не гладит, не убирает, не готовит, то я могу и сам это сделать, но тогда, как она покажет мне свою заботу?

 6. Женщина должна радоваться тому, что мужчина обратил на неё внимание. Миллионы женщин лишены этого. Это приводит их к депрессии, онанизму, лесбиянству и прочим заменителям нормальных человеческих отношений между полами.

 7. Когда мы знакомимся, женщина не должна обращать внимание на внешние аспекты: есть ли у меня деньги, вожу ли я автомобиль, высокий ли у меня рост, банкир я или нищий, есть ли у меня лысина, храплю ли я по ночам и какой мой паспортный возраст.

 8. Женщина должна знакомиться со мной, если, как минимум, я ей нравлюсь.

 9. Женщина не должна месяцами мурыжить меня, не давая прикоснуться к телу, ведя себя так, как будто в сорок лет она ещё девочка.

 10.Женщина должна сама побеспокоиться о средствах предохранения. Забеременев, она не должна перекладывать на меня всю полноту ответственности и угрожать покончить жизнь самоубийством.

 11. Женщина должна сочетать в себе любящую мать, страстную верную любовницу и замечательную хозяйку.

 12.Женщина не должна убивать моё время, знакомя со своими родственниками без моего желания и затевать перестройку в моей квартире без моего согласия.

 13. Лучше всего, если женщина будет жить отдельно, и мы будем любить друг друга на расстоянии, а встречаться, когда захотим оба.

 14. Женщина не должна брать без спроса мои вещи, а если взяла, то класть их на то же самое место.

 15. Женщина должна готовить не то, что, как кажется ей, должно понравиться мне, а то, что сможет принять мой разборчивый желудок.

 16. Женщина не должна ходить по квартире как чучело. Она должна быть всегда в красивой и изящной одежде.

 17. Женщина должна всегда следить за своей фигурой и лицом. Если она этого не делает, она рискует остаться одна.

 18. Женщина не должна стремится победить меня в профессиональной сфере (конкурс в аспирантуру, на должность и т.п.). Победив здесь, она, в конечном счёте, проиграет дома, в семье.1

 9. Женщина не должна, замочив бельё, гноить его по несколько дней, заставляя меня потом вдыхать отвратительный запах.

 20. Женщина не должна забирать у меня деньги, так как не имея на руках денег и не зная цен, я постепенно приду к мысли, что они мне не нужны.

 21. Женщина не должна лгать мне.

 22. Если женщина полюбила другого мужчину, она должна честно сказать мне об этом.

 23. Если женщина разлюбила меня, она должна сказать мне об этом сразу.

 24. Женщина не должна мне изменять, то есть спать с другим мужчиной или женщиной.

 25. Женщина не должна на меня кричать, оскорблять и унижать моё человеческое достоинство.

 26. Женщина не должна использовать меня в своих меркантильных целях, делая вид что любит, в то время, как на самом деле, добивается каких – то материальных или моральных выгод от меня.

 27. Когда мы ссоримся… Лучше ей не ссориться со мной.

 28. Женщина не должна покупать меня за деньги, так как в этом случае я буду чувствовать себя проституткой, и, в конечном счёте, она останется с носом.

 29. Женщина должна бороться за равноправие, а не во имя захвата всей полноты власти.

 30. Женщина не должна заставлять меня делать то, что я не хочу.

 31. У женщины должны быть профессиональные интересы и хобби, чтобы ей было не скучно жить.

 32. Наши отношения должны быть построены на основе искренности, честности и взаимного уважения друг друга.

 33. Если женщина не может меня понять, то пусть она хотя бы пытается это сделать.

 34. Женщина не должна требовать, чтобы я соответствовал её ожиданиям.

 35. Женщина должна работать над собой и развиваться как личность. Только в этом случае она может стать ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ.

 36. Женщина не должна вести себя так, будто мужчина обязан всё для неё делать и всё время ей чего - то должен.

 37. Женщина не должна думать, что если я переспал с ней, то она имеет на меня все права.

 38. Если женщина является моим начальником, то она не должна свои, порою, д***листические представления о профессиональной деятельности, выдавать за истину в последней инстанции, а меня при этом считать идиотом.

 39. Женщина должна уметь играть в эротические игры и тонко соблазнять меня, готовя к сексу.

 40. Женщина не должна требовать от меня демонстрации любви, так как тогда я должен становиться неискренним и фальшивым.

 41. Женщина не должна изображать из себя недотрогу, так как я могу просто заняться другой.

 42. Женщина не должна требовать спать с ней, когда я этого не хочу.

 43. Женщина должна учиться понимать то, чего хочет мужчина.

 44. Женщина не должна стремиться заковать меня в обручальные кольца.

 45. Женщина должна хвалить меня, поощрять и вдохновлять на подвиги.

 46. Главное, что должна женщина, так это то, чтобы она никому не была должна.

 47. А самое главное, женщина просто должна принимать меня таким, каков я есть, или иначе говоря ЛЮБИТЬ. А Я ЕЁ!!!

MEN'S CULT

----------


## multiarc

1. +0. А женьщина не человек ? 

2. +1. Хотя объяснение просто ужас... 

3. +2.

4. +0. Так говорят неудачники.

5. +1. Но объяснение опять -- о ужас...

6. +1.

7. +2.

8. +0. Как она узнает нравишься ли не зная человека вовсе ?). Что за бред вообще ?! ).

9. +1. Но вторая крайность полной податливости не менее удручающа.

10. +%. Сколько всего и вместе. По отдельности: ответственность в любом случае лежит на обоих. А на счёт самоубийства, это уже не просто самоубийство, это убийство =\. 

11. +3. Только не сочетать, а чтобы люди сходились настолько =). Женьщина тоже человек по первому утверждению .

12. +1. Убивать время штука весьма субъективная, а на счёт родственников и всего остального то принимать решения ничего не оговорив это нехорошо, хотя это не так страшно. Это мелочи.

13. +0. Уж не знаю кому от этого лучше )). Спать в одной постели постоянно это одно, а вот жить вместе это другое... ЗЫ спать в одной постели очень часто и просто чтобы отдыхать это не рекомендуется. Ибо никакого отдыха там не будет .

14. +1. Мелочь, а приятно =).

15. +0,5. Если хочешь что-то сделать хорошо, сделай это сам. Другое дело, если нет времени и т.п. в таких случаях у неё просто нет выхода.

16. +0,5. Глазу приятно, а ей лишние проблемы. Но в целом согласен.

17. +1. Без фанатизма =).

18. +1. К словам о борьбе... Тоже самое.

9. +1.  и такое бывает...

20. +1. Объяснение правда не очень.

21. +0,5. Но есть загвоздка. Кому интересен этот бред смотрим тему о том, что должны мужчины, на этом же форуме.

22. +1.

23. +0,5. В ту же тему что и с вопросом 21.

24. +1.

25. +1. Как и все нормальные люди траляля......

26. +100500. Лицемерия хуже нет.

27. +1.

28. +1.

29. +1.

30. +1.

31. +0,5. Всё сугубо индивидуально.

32. +1.

33. +1.

34. +0,5. Требовать то она может, но как говорится : кому не нравится --> лес там . С другой стороны можно задуматься чем ей так неугодил.

35. +1. Как и все нормальные люди траляля......... одно и тоже.

36. +1.

37. +0,5. Основания думать у неё как раз есть, но прав ни у кого ни на кого нет =).

38. +1. //нормальные люди.................

39. +0,5. Приятно, но если всё сделает она -- тогда какой в этом кайф?)

40. +1.

41. +0,5. Не всё так просто . Хотя всё индивидуально.

42. +1.

43. -1. Ага -- ага, разбежалси... Из разряда я тупая обезьяна ублажи меня. Мы должны уметь вам объяснять чего нам надо =). Прямо -- банально, а намёками -- трудно... но надо же как-то выкручиваться ).

44. +0,5. Она может даже пытаться предлагать это сама . Но это как-то... даже не знаю... Хотя решение вполне может быть обоюдным.

45. +1. Но только без лести, прошу вас =).

46. +1.

47. +100500.

----------

